# The Season Increases Your Success?



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

So, do you think that the Christmas season increases delivery chances?


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

If it doesn't increase them, does it _decrease_ them?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll know soon


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

RHNewfie said:


> So, do you think that the Christmas season increases delivery times?


Most certainly...o

[grumble]


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

I sure hope so. Got a lot in transit


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm a little worried. I ordered three boxes from the same vendor at the same time, which all shipped at the same time, and only one has arrived so far (two days ago).


----------



## jbresler (Jun 3, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> I'm a little worried. I ordered three boxes from the same vendor at the same time, which all shipped at the same time, and only one has arrived so far (two days ago).


I have had that happen. Ordered 4 boxes, 3 came in one shipment (2 separate "packages" arrived at the same time) and the other came almost a week later! I, too, was concerned. Contacted the vendor who told me it was typical depending on the courier (assuming your vendor uses a courier). Give it a week or so and you should be fine!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

IMHO, this is the worst time of the year to engage in this type of activity. It seems that seizures are more frequent. In speaking with an employee of FedEx, extra staff is hired to screen the increase in packages arriving into the US. Also, facilities use dogs more frequently........this is the only time my area facility brings dogs into their warehouse.

Security is up at this time.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I sure hope so... just placed a big order...


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think it makes a difference. :chk:chk:chk

Lots of boxes on the way!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

After 17+ years, I have noticed a distinct difference. I no longer purchase over the Christmas holidays


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Bruce said:


> After 17+ years, I have noticed a distinct difference. I no longer purchase over the Christmas holidays


You are the guru! I used the chickens because we do not have picture of fingers crossed.


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

jbresler said:


> I have had that happen. Ordered 4 boxes, 3 came in one shipment (2 separate "packages" arrived at the same time) and the other came almost a week later! I, too, was concerned. Contacted the vendor who told me it was typical depending on the courier (assuming your vendor uses a courier). Give it a week or so and you should be fine!


had the same thing happen over the summer. One box arrived and it took a few days for the next one, no worries. Positive Waves!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

It used to be very common for mine to come a week apart. I don't know why but it always seemed I got the JLP's and Quints while I patiently waited for the good stuff.


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

:tu 1 has been delivered
 waiting for #2


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I think it does, but it also gets dramatically slowed due to seasonal volume.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guys, just a friendly reminder but lets try not discuss specifics of how contraband orders are shipped


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It doesn't make any difference for me, Jeff!!! I swear customs has my address on its "*Make their life miserable*" list!!! Just got nailed by customs for $230.87 on a $147 box!! :c  :tg  :c


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> It doesn't make any difference for me, Jeff!!! I swear customs has my address on its "*Make their life miserable*" list!!! Just got nailed by customs for $230.87 on a $147 box!! :c  :tg  :c


You Sir really ARE Cursed! (check your PM)


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> It doesn't make any difference for me, Jeff!!! I swear customs has my address on its "*Make their life miserable*" list!!! Just got nailed by customs for $230.87 on a $147 box!! :c  :tg  :c


Sheesh, Nick you have the worst luck. Canada post must have you on a black list somewhere :r


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

No I don't think it makes a difference. Some of the vendors I use split orders when they send them out, but I believe they are just playing it safe.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> It doesn't make any difference for me, Jeff!!! I swear customs has my address on its "*Make their life miserable*" list!!! Just got nailed by customs for $230.87 on a $147 box!! :c  :tg  :c


Customs hit another box today for $258.92 in duties and taxes on a $172 box!!  :tg:tg  I hope it has a safe trip home!!

Can anyone else see this dark cloud above me???


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I alway have some success around Christmas but there is no way I'd share the source.  Wait you guys are talking about cigars.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I think I wait longer around holiday time, could be b/c I am anxious but there is a lag.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> It doesn't make any difference for me, Jeff!!! I swear customs has my address on its "*Make their life miserable*" list!!! Just got nailed by customs for $230.87 on a $147 box!! :c  :tg  :c


Uh, Nick- that's not even as much as you COULD have been charged. This is a big boy game and that's what it costs.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

audio1der said:


> I think it does, but it also gets dramatically slowed due to seasonal volume.


:tpd: I worry about packages getting lost in the shuffle. If this is the case than success might go down for non-confiscation reasons.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

audio1der said:


> Uh, Nick- that's not even as much as you COULD have been charged. This is a big boy game and that's what it costs.


You're right Kevin, I should be thankful for whatever savings I can get!! We don't want to lose the few vendors that will ship to Canada!! :tu :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bruce said:


> facilities use dogs more frequently.


Cuban cigar sniffing dogs? I'd like to see one of those, my friend. :r:tu

BTW, just joshin ya. Not being a jerk. Hell they have "everything else" sniffing dogs, why not CC's.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Cuban cigar sniffing dogs? I'd like to see one of those, my friend. :r:tu
> 
> BTW, just joshin ya. Not being a jerk. Hell they have "everything else" sniffing dogs, why not CC's.


Dogs that detect "twang"???


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Cuban cigar sniffing dogs? I'd like to see one of those, my friend. :r:tu
> 
> BTW, just joshin ya. Not being a jerk. Hell they have "everything else" sniffing dogs, why not CC's.


OMG, I'm going to start training my Beagle tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

guys, dogs are trained to detect any unusual scents and odors. Even a "false alert" can raise suspicion to the dog's handler.
I could care less if and when you guys place an order. I have my opinion, and you have yours. It's just my opinion is based on many years of experience. Watching trends over the past 15 years helps.....................


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Bruce said:


> guys, dogs are trained to detect any unusual scents and odors. Even a "false alert" can raise suspicion to the dog's handler.
> I could care less if and when you guys place an order. I have my opinion, and you have yours. It's just my opinion is based on many years of experience. Watching trends over the past 15 years helps.....................


I have been getting most of my sticks via USPS do you find any difference in USPS VS Fedx or UPS?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bruce said:


> guys, dogs are trained to detect any unusual scents and odors. Even a "false alert" can raise suspicion to the dog's handler.
> I could care less if and when you guys place an order. I have my opinion, and you have yours. It's just my opinion is based on many years of experience. Watching trends over the past 15 years helps.....................


I believe you, I was just kidding around. I'm sorry if I upset you.


----------

